# Day lilly



## tjbryner (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a test batch of 2 gallons going has enyone rtied this before?

I used 2 gallons of day lily petals, lightly packed
2 11-1/2 oz can of Welch's 100% White Grape Juice frozen concentrate
2 tsp acid blend
1/4 tsp powdered grape tannin
2 tsp yeast nutrient
aim for 12-13% abv 

it's clearing now and I'm hoping to bottle in about 60 days. Tastes is rough but good. I think after 6 months to a year it'll be great!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2011)

I would like to try this. I assume you used the petals only and no stemans. Did you have to pick in the middle of the day whe they were in there prime and at days end. I think my wife would have my head if I started picking the flowers.


----------



## tjbryner (Jul 30, 2011)

Yep only got the petals no greens!! I was told to pick them 1st thing in the morning as they were fresher from the dew...?? I have enough lilies around my house to do about 25 gallon batch, So my wife didn't care to much! (except when I had here help pick Violets, But thats another thread to come  )

The wine has a nice color to it kinda a pinkish color.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 30, 2011)

I thought it was the wild orange kind that grows on the side of the road that was used!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2011)

So wth about two gallons of petals how much water did you have to add to come up with a two gallon batch after racking.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> I thought it was the wild orange kind that grows on the side of the road that was used!
> 
> Debbie


 
Debbie i would be reluctant to use those


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 30, 2011)

The recipe that I read some time ago called for those... specifically! Not necessarily by the side of a busy highway.. but we have them growing everywhere around here!

Debbie


----------



## tjbryner (Jul 30, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> I thought it was the wild orange kind that grows on the side of the road that was used!
> 
> Debbie



http://www.tacticalintelligence.net/blog/wild-edibles-the-daylily.htm this should be of help.


----------



## tjbryner (Jul 30, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> So wth about two gallons of petals how much water did you have to add to come up with a two gallon batch after racking.



I started with2 11-1/2 oz can of Welch's then I added water up to my2 gallon mark, then I added the pedals, that way I was sure i would end very close to 2 gallons after pulling the pedals out and giving them a good squeeze.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2011)

Very interesting artical. I didn't realize how much of it was edible. Looks like you win Debbie, orange is ok. BUT...lots of crap run through those ditches where they grow. We actually call them ditch lilys.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 31, 2011)

I win, I win!! What did I win???

That was an interesting article. Of course I had to read about the milkweed too. We've started letting them grow in the flowers. They smell so heavenly! I just pulled them up last weekend so the seeds wouldn't be all over!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 31, 2011)

I just gave away an entire trailer packed with daylily's and hosta'a my wife wanted to thin out.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 31, 2011)

I wish I was YOUR neighbor!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 31, 2011)

That my dear would be trouble!


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 31, 2011)

I would have twice as many flowers as I do now... access to more flavors of wine, and someone to give my wine to!! Win - Win

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 31, 2011)

You would be jumping my scapes and I would be deflowering! And then we'd have some more to drink. another cool thing this year is we have two pairs of bluebirds hanging around. Both of them had babies and one set has fleged already and the other set of babies are still in their house.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 31, 2011)

I see bluebirds now and again... but none in the houses.... the sparrows get there first every year. I'd even settle for some swallows... good bug eaters!

I don't drink much... so there would be much more time for deflowering!

Debbie


----------



## Flem (Jul 31, 2011)

Deflowering?????????  LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes Flem deflowering or dead heading is removing the lilies that bloomed that day either the same night or the next morning to encourage more blooming. What were you thinking?


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 1, 2011)

Obviously HE was not thinking what WE were!!



Debbie


----------



## mrzazz (Aug 2, 2011)

I just looked up Rose of Sharon. We have a huge one in our yard. They say its edible... what cha think??? Anybody ever try it?


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 2, 2011)

Google for a wine recipe and check Jack Keller's site. If it's fermentable, he'll have it!

Debbie


----------



## tjbryner (Sep 17, 2011)

Update.....

Very floral aroma, Body was heavier then I had wanted but, all in all a nice smooth wine to have with a salad or to drink on ice after a hot day.


----------

